# Area where no permits required



## mtlogcabin (Aug 8, 2016)

Picture did not post
How do I paste picture in?
this is how I use to do it but i do not see the attach icon

*
Full Size: 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 123
*


----------



## mark handler (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## steveray (Aug 8, 2016)

Don't y'all burn wood up there and claim exemption? Oh wait...we have an exception for that

*CHAPTER 1 – ADMINISTRATION*


(Amd) *101.1 Title.* These regulations shall be known as the 2006 International Energy Conservation Code portion of the 2005 State Building Code, hereinafter referred to as “the code” or “this code”.


(Amd) *101.5.2 Low energy buildings.* The following buildings, or portions thereof, separated from the remainder of the building by building thermal envelope assemblies complying with this code shall be exempt from the building thermal envelope provisions of this code:


Those with a peak design rate of energy usage less than 3.4 British thermal units per hour per square foot (Btu/h.ft2) or 1.0 watts per square foot (watt/ft2) of floor area for space conditioning purposes.
Those that do not contain conditioned space.
      3. Buildings and structures for which heating and cooling is supplied solely by utilization of non-purchased renewable energy sources including, but not limited to, on-site wind,             on-site water or on-site solar power, or wood-burning heating appliances that do not rely on backup heat from other purchased, non-renewable sources


----------

